# Cheias no Ceira depois 25/11/2006



## ALV72 (27 Nov 2006 às 22:51)

Vamos lá vêr se isto é assim.
Algumas fotos tiradas neste Sábado de manhã enquanto fazia a estrada da beira. Já não se via disto desde 2001.


----------



## tozequio (27 Nov 2006 às 22:58)

Imagens impressionantes  

Bela reportagem


----------



## Senador (27 Nov 2006 às 23:03)

Fotos espectaculares! Parabéns! Continua!


----------



## Santos (27 Nov 2006 às 23:04)

ALV72 disse:


> Vamos lá vêr se isto é assim.
> Algumas fotos tiradas neste Sábado de manhã enquanto fazia a estrada da beira. Já não se via disto desde 2001.




Excelente reportagem , belas fotos  
Trazem-me á memória as muitas vezes que passei na estrada da Beira e parava na zona de Poiares para comer um frango assado   e disfrutar da beleza que essa zona nos dá (grandes precipicios) e floresta que infelizmente já ardeu  
Agora com o IC7 não costumo fazer esse trajecto, recordo-me ainda de no ano passado uns Kms mais acima na Venda de Galizes slavo erro a 26/2 ter começado a nevar e assim continou ...


----------



## Dan (27 Nov 2006 às 23:06)

Mais uma boa reportagem destas últimas cheias


----------



## Minho (27 Nov 2006 às 23:19)

Grande estreia ALV72   
Keep going


----------



## ALV72 (27 Nov 2006 às 23:42)

Obrigado pelos comentários.
Já agora vejam este video.


----------



## kimcarvalho (27 Nov 2006 às 23:51)

ALV72 que grande entrada! Já vi que temos reporter nato! obrigado pelo trabalho!


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2006 às 00:35)

Parabéns para bela reportagem mto bem conseguida e pelo andar da carruagem vais nos brindar com mais reportagens como esta


----------



## ajrebelo (28 Nov 2006 às 01:32)

boas 

que fotos    

obrigado pela reportagem 

abraços meteo


----------



## Seringador (28 Nov 2006 às 12:34)

Sim senhora boa entrada e Bem-vindo!


----------

